# PowerSmart Gas vs. Battery



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

I thought this video was pretty good at showing why I believe Toro is taking the right approach with their 2-stage battery machines. Essentially just doing nothing more than a motor swap. PowerSmart is nowhere near a premium brand, but they seem to be popular for people on a tight budget. The "quirks" in the operation of the battery machine would make me want to take a sledgehammer to it real quick.


----------

